# Elements of Magic ?s (Green Mage Subclass)



## LRathbun (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess I'll try here for some answers.

First off I would just like to say that I love this book and would highly recomend it to everyone.  It is well worth the price.   

I am trying to incorporate Elements of Magic into my homebrew but in order to do so I need answers to two questions about the Green Mage.

1. As it appears in the book the Green Mage gets no magical boons (a great idea BTW). This seems strange since two of the boons look to be made exactly for someone wanting to play as a Druid-like character. These same people would most likely use the Green Mage subclass.  So as it is now players are stuck with either playing a Green Mage with no magical boons (ie. trackless step etc.), or playing a normal EoM Mage. Am I missing something obvious? Do the subclasses get the same specials as the mage unless they are listed otherwise (as is the case for the White and Black Mage)?

2. If I were to make Nature Sense and Venom Immunity (from the core rules Druid) into magical boons, what type of boons should they be? Minor and Moderate respectively?

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## LRathbun (Dec 17, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## Acmite (Dec 17, 2002)

You might want to try posting this in the Natural 20 forum (near the bottom on the index page).

I know Morrus and Ranger Wickett check that forum frequently, and so might the author--Cyberzombie, I think.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll copy it over!


----------



## Dave G (Dec 17, 2002)

Paging... Dr. Bump!


----------



## LRathbun (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry, I totaly missed the Nat 20 forum.
Thanks for copying it over.


----------



## Crypt King (Dec 17, 2002)

Well the green mage gets better saves and BAB I believe, so no they don't get the boon.  It was intentional to give the classes balance.  About the straight mage class, that was absent from the version before the final revision so I don't know if that is still the answer.


----------



## LRathbun (Dec 19, 2002)

So, the Green Mage gets a +5 step up in BAB and +3 to his Fort Save, but in turn has to give up all 6 magical boons and can only cast spells of one element.  That seems way underpowered.  Am I missing something or am I just flat wrong?


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 19, 2002)

LRathbun, I do  agree whith you... It sounds strange.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

Sorry about the delay.  The holidays caught up with me.

As odd as it sounds, the mage class was designed after the coloured mages.  While we tried to update the coloured mages, the job could have been done a little better.

I'm going to work on this some more, but the revised green mage will have some boons.  Not as many as the mage, since they do have significant combat advantages.


----------



## LRathbun (Dec 26, 2002)

thanks for the update, the fix sounds good


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 31, 2002)

No problem.  I'll have it done soon after new year's.


----------



## ShadowMaster (Jan 3, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I'll have it done soon after new year's. *




How are we going to be noticed when the revision will be ready?


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 4, 2003)

ShadowMaster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How are we going to be noticed when the revision will be ready? *




Most likely by his informing us on these very message boards.


----------

